# Best manifold system... Accuair vs Ridetech



## smartune (Oct 2, 2009)

First... I did search. 
So if this has been answered then forgive me








Looking at building a setup and would like to know if the Accuair VU-4 or the RideTech Bigred (3/8) is the way to go? 
Cost on both is similar.
As far as aestetics go I prefer the Accuair, it will be visable (hatchback)
What say ye?


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Best manifold system... Accuair vs Ridetech (smartune)*

If it's going to be visible, I'd say Accuair, although, the Big Red is still pleasing to the eyes. I think with the Big Red, you can change ptc fittings to accommodate a different size air line.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Best manifold system... Accuair vs Ridetech (FckShoes)*

strictly looks...accuair. I love both manifolds, but the accuair looks cleaner with that wiring harness.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Best manifold system... Accuair vs Ridetech (fasttt600)*

if you're looking at the manifold accuair but for an overall system I like RideTech. I still want to see what my pressures are


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Best manifold system... Accuair vs Ridetech (passat_98)*

this thread got me looking at the big red and on ridetechs website it says the big red raises and lowers quickly and is intended for trucks that want fast up and down. thats really the only difference i am seeing other than the looks. am i missing something? what makes this one better in some peoples opinions?
this is not made to sound sarcastic, more of a noob question.


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: Best manifold system... Accuair vs Ridetech (Flat Black VW)*

ridetech does allow you to connect the pressure senders directly to the manifold; the accuair you need to attach them to the lines with a t union, not a huge issue. i would still vote for the accuair, very smooth and clean looking overall


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Both manifolds work wonderfully. Seeing as that you're working with a smart and you're probably a little more space conscience, I'd say go with the Accuair.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

if u wanna run 3/8" line then id go with the accuair no doubt. Plus its quite pretty







haha


----------



## Andrew[email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*









The Big Red Manifold comes with 3/8" PTC fittings. So, really, line size is irrelevant because he has to run 3/8" with either manifold. However, the Accuair manifold runs a little bit slower than 3/8" valves. 
I was a bit apprehensive about running 3/8" at all corners when I purchased the Accuair setup - so I bought flow controls as well. I never ended up using the flow controls with my Accuair setup because the speed of the manifold was perfect.
Note* The RidePro manifold uses 1/4" delivery ports


----------

